# Plateau Boulder Archery Elk



## matpac1975 (Jul 31, 2019)

Good evening everyone,

I finally drew an archery elk tag on the Boulder Plateau and need a little help. I have hunted elk there in the past, late muzzleloader any elk. I harvested a cow near Jacobs but never hunted on top. I have been trying for 18 years to come back to find the biggest bull elk I have ever seen. I am sure he is gone now, however, I know that this mountain has some amazing bulls. I have been scouting since April and cant seem to find a solid starting point. I have found elk near Spectacle, Horseshoe, and Bowns Point. Any help anyone can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

matpac1975 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I finally drew an archery elk tag on the Boulder Plateau and need a little help. I have hunted elk there in the past, late muzzleloader any elk. I harvested a cow near Jacobs but never hunted on top. I have been trying for 18 years to come back to find the biggest bull elk I have ever seen. I am sure he is gone now, however, I know that this mountain has some amazing bulls. I have been scouting since April and cant seem to find a solid starting point. I have found elk near Spectacle, Horseshoe, and Bowns Point. Any help anyone can provide would be appreciated. I will be back on the mountain 8 or 9 August.


If you are referring to "Jacobs" on the Aquarius plateau then that's an area I would start


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

So what you’re saying is, you’ve had 18 years to learn a unit and figure out where the big bulls are for when you finally draw a LE tag, and haven’t done so, so now you hop on a local forum, make an account and your first post is asking for guys to tell you where to go? 

...man I love the Internet this time of year! :smile:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Gotta love these first posts.

good luck to you.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll throw this out.
Your wasting your time on top.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

matpac1975 said:


> I finally drew an archery elk tag on the Boulder Plateau ... I have hunted elk there in the past... I harvested a cow near Jacobs ...
> 
> ... I have been scouting since April ... I have found elk near Spectacle, Horseshoe, and Bowns Point.


I'm struggling to figure out what you want?

You drew a tag.
you've hunted the unit in the past.
you've harvested elk off the unit in the past.
you've scouted since April.
You've found elk in multiple areas.

I'm going to PM you and ask you for info!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I'll throw this out.
> Your wasting your time on top.


Maybe up on the Boulder Top (Horseshoe, Spectacle).
Griffin Top / Barney Top is where he needs to be. Even the Parker.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes.^^^¡¡¡^^^^^
I mean where he has described.


----------



## matpac1975 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yeah, my bad. I kinda thought this is what these forums were for. And you are right, I haven't had a lot of time in the past 15 years due to serving my country. No worries, I am sure I will find some elk. Cheers!

PS, I was taught that if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How about introducing yourself in your first post instead of asking help in one of the best elk hunting units in the state? It is also a big unit and if you have hunted it before start where you left off at the last time that you were there. 

It is a pet peeve of mine and a lot of others when the first post is "where can I xxxxxx"


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

matpac1975 said:


> Yeah, my bad. I kinda thought this is what these forums were for. And you are right, I haven't had a lot of time in the past 15 years due to serving my country. No worries, I am sure I will find some elk. Cheers!
> 
> PS, I was taught that if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all.


You are absolutely correct. This is why we have hunting forums. To share tips, success stories or brag or whatever. Some of us on here and including me think from time to time that one must build up to a particular status which then allows you into an inner circle of information sharing. That is quite honestly not who we are (most of the time) although it is nice when a first timer shares a little about himself before bringing up the big elephant in the room.

I have mixed thoughts on sharing info and to who and for what reason BUT, limited Entry opportunity I will always help when I can simply because I hope someone would do the same to me. Especially after applying for a long time. Then the dreaded waiting period.

A couple years ago someone on here was doing the same thing you are and needed help on the Boulder. I shared with him some info and he kept me updated and his hunt was a success. He later wrote me an email explaining that after all the attempted efforts of inquiring info to help him out in his Boulder hunt, Not one person would give him the time of day. I just thought how close minded we can be some times including me (iv had my moments) that we often find ourselves not willing to help.. GS deer or elk is one thing but, LE and OIL I think we can make more of an exception.

I have learned that by helping others via info sharing or gear list etc makes me feel like more of a useful person in our local hunting community. With that said, I NEVER tell you what tree to sit under or what exact honey hole has the best mallard shooting and what not, because after all what reward would you get out of it by not putting in the leg work to get it!!

Same goes for reminding people to put in for tags, I'm grateful for some members on here who give out Draw reminders.. some aren't as grateful.

Now I'm just rambling...

I have a lot of family members who have served or are serving. 2 of my brothers to start. My eldest Bro just retired a Captain, he was flying Reapers down in Vegas. I think it messed him up a little. 
I myself tried to get into the Marines when I was 23. Did all my physical and signed all my Doc's then a week later I was involved in a nasty ATV accident that luckily didn't cost me my life but, left me unable to walk for a couple month, they rejected me because of it. I have so much love for my country that I can't hold my tears back every time I teach my daughter about the American Flag and why we protect it.

I know most everyone on this forum feels the same way..

I'd like to ask you first of, what branch? because I just gotta know!!

Secondly, I will write you a PM when I get a little availability, I just got home from work and my kids don't get to see me much during the week because of work, so I gotta beat on them for a little bit and then I'll have some time I can point out a few areas we've killed a hand full of 350-370 bulls..

My country is more important to me that hunting SO, thank you for what you do!

And to all others, Thanks!


----------



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

Giving info via private PM's is sometimes reasonable but over the open forum can backfire. I live in southern Utah where we are starting to feel loved to death primarily from info obtained from the internet.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

matpac1975 said:


> Yeah, my bad. I kinda thought this is what these forums were for. And you are right, I haven't had a lot of time in the past 15 years due to serving my country. No worries, I am sure I will find some elk. Cheers!
> 
> PS, I was taught that if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all.


Just got to like it when people have to throw the serving my country in my face. Ya so only 15 years, whats that supposed to mean to me? I have paid your wage and everything else that comes with working for the Gov for 15 years and now I'm just supposed to give you all the hunting info I have on a unit? So what do I get for almost 30 years of government service?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Judas Priest Guys!!

PM sent...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

This is my favorite thread!


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

**** there are some drama queens on this forum lol


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

ns450f said:


> **** there are some drama queens on this forum lol


Gotta love the "off season"


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

never to be seen again ,


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

:shock: WOW!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Just got to like it when people have to throw the serving my country in my face. Ya so only 15 years said:


> Are you serious? What a disrespectful post. You should be embarrassed.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

muddydogs said:


> Just got to like it when people have to throw the serving my country in my face. Ya so only 15 years, whats that supposed to mean to me? I have paid your wage and everything else that comes with working for the Gov for 15 years and now I'm just supposed to give you all the hunting info I have on a unit? So what do I get for almost 30 years of government service?


You get to walk around claiming some sort of entitlement.
Are you Military or law enforcement? IF not then don't ever compare military/LE service with government employment. Not even close to being the same.


----------



## matpac1975 (Jul 31, 2019)

If you read my original question, I didn't ask anyone "Where to go", I simply asked for a little help. Maybe some advice on elk hunting or how to pack a backpack. I didn't think I was going to piss anyone off but it is the internet and I know how brave keyboard warriors can be. 

Thanks to everyone that provided their advice, I really appreciate the help. If anyone would like some help on a Boulder hunt in the future send me a message, I have covered a lot of mountain this year and will be covering a lot more in the next month.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

matpac1975 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I finally drew an archery elk tag on the Boulder Plateau and need a little help. ... I have been scouting since April and cant seem to find a solid starting point. .... Any help anyone can provide would be appreciated.





matpac1975 said:


> If you read my original question, I didn't ask anyone "Where to go", I simply asked for a little help. Maybe some advice on ... how to pack a backpack.


hmmm.....that's not how I read your original question. Oh well.

Now that I re-read your original question, I clearly see that you simply were curious about how to pack a pack. My bad.

I pack my backpack on my back.

I usually put a couple bottles of Gatorade in my pack. A couple knives, lighters, and a small first aid kit. some rope. Oranges (they don't bruise like other fruit). a gps. maybe some game bags. Sunflower seed. a roll of toilet paper. sometimes a raincoat.

That's about it.



matpac1975 said:


> If anyone would like some help on a Boulder hunt in the future send me a message, I have covered a lot of mountain this year and will be covering a lot more in the next month.


since you are offering, I'd love to hear how you pack your pack.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

o-||


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not familiar enough with this unit to offer specifics, but I think the advise PBH gave you early on in an implicit way was great advice. If you're finding elk, stick to those places. Master them. Then kill something. I would not leave areas I know contain elk to explore areas I don't know at all at this point in the game. Season starts in three days. 

In general, I know everyone wants to kill a Ryan Carter-like 400+ inch bull off that unit during the archery hunt. We could all be so lucky. If that is your goal, I would suggest going and hiring DC Outfitters (Ryan Carter) and let him show you some of his giants he has named and pegged. 

Or you could use your military intelligence to monitor his activity and just follow him there. That's another possibility.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Or you could use your military intelligence to monitor his activity and just follow him there. That's another possibility.


HAHAHA 'Military Intelligence' Love it! Yeah--just reach out to your S2 and they will hook ya up on where all the bulls hang out :grin:


----------



## matpac1975 (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you PBH. And ironically, that is exactly how I pack my pack also.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Good luck on your hunt, I know nothing about that unit. But, get yourself a Outdoor Edge Razor lite knife. They are cheap, around $30.00 and super sharp. You can cut up a whole elk without even changing the blade. Gutless method is awesome. I have done it on about 10 elk. You can see videos of it on YouTube. Best of luck to you and if you already knew this info, hopefully it helps someone else out. No more time wasted sharpening knives.


----------



## matpac1975 (Jul 31, 2019)

Pinetree said:


> Good luck on your hunt, I know nothing about that unit. But, get yourself a Outdoor Edge Razor lite knife. They are cheap, around $30.00 and super sharp. You can cut up a whole elk without even changing the blade. Gutless method is awesome. I have done it on about 10 elk. You can see videos of it on YouTube. Best of luck to you and if you already knew this info, hopefully it helps someone else out. No more time wasted sharpening knives.


So I have never used the gutless method but I have a friend that says he will show me this year if I can get something. I have wanted to try it but just have never been too far in to need to. I'm sure in warmer weather getting all of the meat off and boned quickly will help cool it down also. I do have an outdoor edge processing kit and the swingblade, they make some great products for sure.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

matpac1975 said:


> So I have never used the gutless method but I have a friend that says he will show me this year if I can get something. I have wanted to try it but just have never been too far in to need to. I'm sure in warmer weather getting all of the meat off and boned quickly will help cool it down also. I do have an outdoor edge processing kit and the swingblade, they make some great products for sure.


Watch Randi Newbergs youtube video on the gutless elk.

If you have quartered or processed an animal, it's not bad.

Also... Don't overthink it all on a trophy hunt. Once removed, flip the quarters so the outside is face down and you have the inside of the leg facing you - and slice around that bone until you can get it out. Don't dwell on steak anatomy during August way in the backcountry lol.


----------

